# Lexmark X1150

## iswm

Anyone get a Lexmark X1100 series printer working? I've been trying to set up cups, and it sees the printer and everything, but nothing happens when I send a job to it. Any ideas?

----------

## SuperLag

What type of interface are you connecting with? USB - parallel?

What driver are you using?

What error messages are you getting?

Please provide some more info.

Thanks.  :Smile: 

----------

## Peaceable Frood

I'm sorry but your Lexmark AIO printer will not function under Linux. It uses a proprietary printing language and Lexmark refuses to release it because they feel it will give away the secret on how they make their printers "so cheap". Lexmark also has no binary driver for the All-in-One printers. However, who knows about the distant future and what it will bring, someone might reverse engineer the Windows driver down the road.

----------

## jeanfrancis

Is there any "generic" driver that could do the job ? I don't worry if I'm not able to print "hi-quality" pictures or scanning... I just don't want to have to go in WinXP to print a little sheet of plain text  :Smile: 

----------

## jeanfrancis

I got my Lexmark X1150 printing  :Very Happy: 

I used the http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Lexmark_Printers page and the z600 driver.  :Smile: 

----------

## Toadicus

Anybody still using an X1100 series?  I had mine working about a year and a half ago, but after a move I hadn't pulled it out of the box until recently.  These days, when I do everything the same as I did last time, I get this error whenever I send a document to print:

```
I [18/Aug/2007:11:08:28 -0700] Job 2 queued on "Z600-v1.0-1" by "toad".

I [18/Aug/2007:11:08:28 -0700] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 9344) for job 2.

I [18/Aug/2007:11:08:28 -0700] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstoraster (PID 9345) for job 2.

I [18/Aug/2007:11:08:28 -0700] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/rastertoz600 (PID 9347) for job 2.

I [18/Aug/2007:11:08:28 -0700] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/usb (PID 9348) for job 2.

E [18/Aug/2007:11:08:28 -0700] [Job 2] Cannot Process Raster

E [18/Aug/2007:11:08:28 -0700] PID 9345 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstoraster) stopped with status 1!

I [18/Aug/2007:11:08:28 -0700] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

E [18/Aug/2007:11:08:28 -0700] PID 9347 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/rastertoz600) stopped with status 1!

I [18/Aug/2007:11:08:28 -0700] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

I [18/Aug/2007:11:08:35 -0700] Job 2 was canceled by "toad".
```

I have looked high and low and really can't find anything.  This isn't the issue with execute permissions that throws status 22.  Any ideas?

----------

